# Bottle score!



## roblloyd (Nov 6, 2011)

We finally used our Groupon last night for the local winery. It was $20 for 2 glasses of wine, music cover charge included, and you keep the 2 Reidel wine glasses with the winery name etched on the bottom. We went with a bunch of friends and had a great time - music, 3 bottles of wine and wood fired pizza.

I asked them what they did with the empty bottles and they said they just toss them in the recycling. I asked if I could take them instead and walked away with 5 cases. Nice bottles that all look the same! I just have to ask the guy there to put them outside the recycling and I can get all I want.

They do the wine/music tasting every weekend and I think I can get an endless supply. No more odd balls from friends collecting them.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 6, 2011)

Good score for sure!


----------



## Flem (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice score, Rob!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice score, I also scored 12 cases and a 1/2 of ice wine bottles for free with easy to remove labels.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 6, 2011)

good deal...if you are ever up my way, message me...i usually have some bottles


----------



## Wade E (Nov 6, 2011)

Rob, Ive scored wine bottles at almost every winery in Ct. Everyone except Jonathon Edwards or what ever the name is and they were the ones who got nailed cheating by using more imported Cali. juice then allowed and IMO there wine still wasnt that good!


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 7, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Rob, Ive scored wine bottles at almost every winery in Ct. Everyone except Jonathon Edwards or what ever the name is and they were the ones who got nailed cheating by using more imported Cali. juice then allowed and IMO there wine still wasn't that good!



I'd love to find some 350ml bottles but if those are the only ones I have to pay for I'm OK with that.

So far the labels are coming off nicely too. Much better than some of the store bought wines that need scraping and adhesive remover.

Thanks for the tip Wade and the generous offer Al.


----------

